# SX os 1.3 is out!



## APartOfMe (Jul 3, 2018)

Version 1.3 of the Switch cfw SX OS by Team Xecuter has just been released.



			
				TX said:
			
		

> *Add LayeredFS support*
> Are you excited about any upcoming Game Mods for switch games? Well, we are! To accommodate this we have added what is commonly referred to as "LayeredFS" support. In short what this allows you to do is override specific files from a game with modified copies that are loaded from your microSD's (ex)FAT partition.
> Place your custom game files under the following locations on the microSD root:
> – /sxos/titles/<titleid>/exefs/
> ...


----------



## linuxares (Jul 3, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/tx-releases-sx-os-v1-3.510085/ - Please continue discussions here


----------



## APartOfMe (Jul 3, 2018)

linuxares said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/tx-releases-sx-os-v1-3.510085/ - Please continue discussions here


Rip. Gotta go fast!


----------

